

Ask HN: Best way to have a dynamic database schema? - newbiecoder

I&#x27;ve seen a lot of solutions to handling user-created table fields, but have you had any success&#x2F;tips on which method you used? E.g EAV model, table with a lot of columns, etc?
======
pbnjay
Postgresql - fixed schema for the common elements, hstore column for others.

